# Audi A4 Facelift spy pics - updated - Official pictures



## Jeff_DML (Mar 13, 2002)

Kaz said:


> Packaged options only? Lame.


standard audi usa way. :dunno:

When I first was looking at bmw it kind of annoyed me that everything was a option, kind of felt like they knickle and dimed you to death, but now I prefer it ,Can order only what you like:thumbup:


----------



## Desertnate (Mar 11, 2002)

robg said:


> its a Leon.


Nope...

Its a Renault Leguna hatchback. If you look at the third pic you get a good look at the big Renault diamond in the middle of the rear hatch.


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

Desertnate said:


> Nope...
> 
> Its a Renault Leguna hatchback. If you look at the third pic you get a good look at the big Renault diamond in the middle of the rear hatch.


There's no way I could tell if that center badge is a diamond or a S from that pic. But I checked, and it's definitely a Laguna, though the back of a Cordoba looks nearly identical. A Leon has smaller, more rounded taillights.


----------



## Desertnate (Mar 11, 2002)

Kaz said:


> There's no way I could tell if that center badge is a diamond or a S from that pic. But I checked, and it's definitely a Laguna, though the back of a Cordoba looks nearly identical. A Leon has smaller, more rounded taillights.


There were tons of them where I lived in the UK, and I became pretty good at spotting them. I liked the shape, and I thought the wagon version really looked good.

The SEAT "S" insigna is smaller and from a distance would look like a chrome square. The Renault diamond is much larger and centered, whereas the SEAT logo is usually higher up on the trunk/hatch


----------



## Jeff_DML (Mar 13, 2002)

not sure if this is a chop but sort of looks like one :dunno:


----------



## HankM3 (Nov 5, 2002)

I read that it will be formally introduced on Sept. 25 at the Paris Auto Show.

The new Golf / GTi is also to be unveiled. Who knows.


----------



## LeucX3 (Dec 26, 2001)

HankM3 said:


> The new Golf / GTi is also to be unveiled. Who knows.


Wasn't that done a while ago?

I like the sabertooth look on the A6, but not too sure about these pics. Mfg pics will probably make it look better.


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

Jeff_DML said:


> US initial order forms :thumbup: no manual on the 3.2 :thumbdwn: , I assume it will be offered eventually though


Why in the workld would Audi not offer the manual in the 3.2 ? ?

Are you sure these are the specs for the USA model ? That would be really strange considering there are a lot of manual A4 drivers out there.


----------



## Jeff_DML (Mar 13, 2002)

AF-RX8 said:


> Why in the workld would Audi not offer the manual in the 3.2 ? ?
> 
> Are you sure these are the specs for the USA model ? That would be really strange considering there are a lot of manual A4 drivers out there.


I am guessing it the just for initial allotment that they dont offer a 3.2 manual, BMW seems to do the same thing.

Not 100% sure if it is official, found it on a audi board, but it looks real to me based on previous audi releases that I have seen.


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

Jeff_DML said:


> I am guessing it the just for initial allotment that they dont offer a 3.2 manual, BMW seems to do the same thing.
> 
> Not 100% sure if it is official, found it on a audi board, but it looks real to me based on previous audi releases that I have seen.


Last night I did a big search on Audiworld and came across those documents you posted ... thanks for posting them here !!

I keep searching but so far have found no infoirmation if the interior is going to be redone and more important if that center console is going to be redesigned.

I have to admit that when I borrowed my fathers S4 Cab for a few days last week, I didn't find the center console to be bothersome.

I will be getting a new car in March or April and am definitely considering the A4


----------



## schreck (Jul 29, 2004)

There is one thing that I like about that car, and that is the tail lights. Looks good, man. 


Alex


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

So, the final pictures are here


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)




----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)




----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

S4































































*
Copyright Audi AG*


----------



## JST (Dec 19, 2001)

Anyone else remember when the A4 used to look good?


----------



## zcasavant (Jun 26, 2002)

JST said:


> Anyone else remember when the A4 used to look good?


Vaguely.

This one is horrible.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

I have no idea what the heck is going on in the car design world, but I think that we are passing through a very, umm, strange era at the moment.


----------



## zcasavant (Jun 26, 2002)

Alex Baumann said:


> I have no idea what the heck is going on in the car design world, but I think that we are passing through a very, umm, strange era at the moment.


It almost seems like they ran out of ideas or something. They are making changes simply for the sake of making changes. While periodical appearance refreshes are appreciated, I see no reason for Audi to join the Ugly Olympics with BMW. Even Mercedes will be participating with the new S class.


----------



## LeucX3 (Dec 26, 2001)

Civic rear end. :thumbdwn:

Looks as though Audi took more risk with their near-entry level car whereas BMW did not. Guess Audi has not learned their lesson yet.


----------

